# wieviel wasser verdunstet so bei euch zurzeit in einer woche/pro tag im teich?



## steffen.w (17. Juni 2015)

bei sind es zurzeit etwa 4 cm in der woche....ist das normal? ein paar pflanzen sind vom ufer ins wasser gewachsen und meine kapillarsperre ist glaube ich nicht ganz so gut


----------



## Tinky (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo!

Wenn es gar nicht regnet verliere ich aus ca 0,5 cm pro Tag. Wenn es dann noch warm und windig ist...
lG


----------



## steffen.w (17. Juni 2015)

wie sieht es bei dir mit der kapillarsperre aus?


----------



## Geisy (17. Juni 2015)

5cm sind es bei mir auch in der Woche.
Kapillarsperre ist bei in Ordnung


----------



## steffen.w (17. Juni 2015)

geisy und trotzdem 5cm in einer woche? ich mache mir jedes mal sorgen das ich ein loch im teich habe...jedes jahr aufs neue


----------



## Patrick K (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo

zwischen 600 und 1000 L , die Woche (im Hochsommer)

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Geisy (17. Juni 2015)

1cm sind bei mir ca. 2000l also 10000l pro Woche.


----------



## steffen.w (17. Juni 2015)

geisy soviiiiiiiel geht bei dir weg?????


----------



## Geisy (17. Juni 2015)

Liegt an der größe der Wasseroberfläche.
Wasserwechsel mach ich sonst auch nicht.
Manchmal sieht man auch morgens den Dunst als Säule aufsteigen


----------



## steffen.w (17. Juni 2015)

ja wasserwechsel wäre bei dir auch echt quatsch 

ich mache jede woche so ca 15% wasserwechsel.

wie meinst du das: als säule???


----------



## Petta (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
bei mir sind es ca. 1500-2000ltr die Woche,je nach Wind und Sonne!


----------



## Geisy (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo Steffen

Ich meine mit Säule, das der Dunst über dem Teich so stark aufsteigt das man von weitem meint ich hätte ein Feuer an.


----------



## karsten. (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo

Luxusprobleme ? 

1cm am Tag ist ganz normal

wenn es irgenwo "sprudelt" gern mehr

wenn es viel Uferbepflanzung gibt gern mehr


mfG  


ps.
*wenn an einem Tag 1cm verdunstet , wieviel verdunstet dann in 7 Tagen ? 
*0,1cm * Oberfläche in dm = l Verdunstung


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (17. Juni 2015)

Da bin ich ja noch gut dabei mit meinen 200 - 300 Litern pro Woche.


Geisy, hast nicht eine 0 zu viel bei Teichvolumen?

Das ist ja kein Teich mehr.
300m² Fläche ....du wohnst nicht zufällig im Buckingham Palace oder Versaille?


Dagegen ist meiner ja echt ne Pfütze.
Da verdunstet in einer Woche mehr als ich im Teich hab.

Kannst du mal ein Foto von deinem See posten?!?!


----------



## krallowa (17. Juni 2015)

Mengen sind sicher unterschiedlich, daher sind Höhen interessant.
Ich habe bei sehr schönem Wetter mit leichtem Wind knapp 1cm Wasserverlust pro Tag.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Juni 2015)

Geisy schrieb:


> 1cm sind bei mir ca. 2000l also 10000l pro Woche.



Hi Geisy,

ich komme bei 300qm2 Wasserfläche und 1cm/Tag (=10l/qm2) Wasserverlust aber auf 3 qm3 pro Tag

in meinem 130qm2 Teich fehlen nun schon 15cm (in 2 Wochen), mit rund 20.000l mehr als viele überhaupt in ihrem Teich haben. Für die Nacht haben sie aber ja zum Glück viel !!!!! Regen gemeldet


----------



## Tinky (17. Juni 2015)

Ja die nächsten Tage sind auch für Niedersachsen eigentlich täglich Schauer zu erwarten - benötigen wir auch DRINGEND!
Nicht unbedingt wegen des Wasserstandes im Gartenteich - aber schon eher weil es hier aussieht wie in der Steppe.
Die Bauern jammern und viele Pflanzen sehen echt miserabel aus. Hoffe es gibt nicht zu viele Ausfälle. In Celle fahren hier Wasserwagen durch die Gegend und bewässern Bäume und Grünstreifen an der Autobahn...habe ich noch nie gehen vorher 
LG


----------



## steffen.w (17. Juni 2015)

also dann bin ich ja erleichtert das andere teiche auch wasser verlieren und das weitaus mehr wie meiner  und wie macht ihr das mit dem nachfüllen? jeden tag etwas oder doch nur einmal die woche?


----------



## pema (17. Juni 2015)

Z.Zt. fülle ich 1x in der Woche Wasser in meinem Teich nach.
Viel mehr Probleme macht mir mein Moorbeet, welches ja eigentlich nur mit Regenwasser gegossen werden soll. Das gieße ich jetzt schon seit Wochen mit Teichwasser und in meine Moorschlenke - in der einige schöne Wasserschlauchpflanzen leben - kippe ich jeden Tag 10L Teichwasser. Sonst wären die Wasserschlauchpflanzen schon längst über den Jordan gegangen.
petra


----------



## Geisy (17. Juni 2015)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ich komme bei 300qm2 Wasserfläche und 1cm/Tag (=10l/qm2) Wasserverlust aber auf 3 qm3 pro Tag


Eindrittel der Wasseroberfläche ist Pflanzenfilter und der wird durch den Luftheber auf Höhe gehalten.
Nur in dem Fischteil fehlt dann Wasser.

@Teichfreund2011, hier ist mal ein Bild
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/mai-007-jpg.103248/

Im alten kleinen Teich ist die verdunstete Wasserhöhe ähnlich wie im großen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Andre 69 (17. Juni 2015)

Nö Norbert , da sieht man die GRÖSSE von "meinem" See garnicht ! 
Wo iss'n dat Ruderboot ?


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (17. Juni 2015)

Das Boot habe ich auch gesucht.
Der Wahnsinn...

Aber, warum so wenig Pflanzen


----------



## lotta (17. Juni 2015)

Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Aber, warum so wenig Pflanzen



(Na die versauen doch das Wasser)
Siehe anderer Thread

Norbert, immer wieder schön, Deinen See zu sehen.
Liebe Grüße aus dem regenreichen Süden des Landes
Bine

P.S. Ich muss bei trockenem Wetter, und wegen der Verdunstung über den Bachlauf, 
auch mehrere cm Leitungswasser pro Woche nachfüllen.
Das ist mein regelmäßiger TWW


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (17. Juni 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> (Na die versauen doch das Wasser)
> Siehe anderer Thread




Ich vergas....


----------



## Andre 69 (17. Juni 2015)

@Pierre 
Der Norbert hat wirklich ein Ruderboot ! Und Hier ! sieht man die Teichausmasse besser !
Mal wegen's der Verdunstung , der Wind ist schlimmer als die Sonne !


----------



## Schrat (17. Juni 2015)

Geisy schrieb:


> 1cm sind bei mir ca. 2000l also 10000l pro Woche.



Wieso, schwankt bei dir die Teichfläche?


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (17. Juni 2015)

@André
Alter Schwede....
Das ist ein Baggersee....


----------



## Geisy (17. Juni 2015)

Geisy schrieb:


> Eindrittel der Wasseroberfläche ist Pflanzenfilter und der wird durch den Luftheber auf Höhe gehalten.
> Nur in dem Fischteil fehlt dann Wasser.


Da schwankt nichts das hatte ich hier schon erklärt.

Und im Sommer gibt es auch Pflanzen
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/attachments/2014-7-25-13-36-47-jpg.139859/

@Andre 69 , Ruderboot ist weg. 

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Patrick K (17. Juni 2015)

lotta schrieb:


> Das ist mein regelmäßiger TWW


Hallo Bine 
Nachfüllen ersetzt aber keinen TWW, Nitrit, Nitrat, Phosphat und co.  , verdunsten ja nicht

Ich hab heute im Krebsteich gut 1500 L nachgefüllt , wurde Zeit , die Flachwasserzone lag schon halber trocken
Im Koipool lass ich alle drei -vier Wochen ,25-30 cm ab und fülle mit ca-4800L wieder auf.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Andre 69 (17. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Nachfüllen ersetzt aber keinen TWW, Nitrit, Nitrat, Phosphat und co. , verdunsten ja nicht



Dies sollte mal irgendwo , gut leserlich , angepinnt werden !


----------



## lotta (17. Juni 2015)

Hi Patrick, 
ich reinige alle paar Wochen meinen Druck-und Tonnenfilter, dazu lasse ich das Filterwasser plus einige "Teichwasserliter" ab.
Dazu kommt noch die wöchendliche Verdunstung.
Da laufen regelmäßig schon einige tausend Liter  Frischwasser in den Teich.
Scheint meinem Teichsystem und den Fischen, seit 3 Jahren ganz gut zu bekommen.

Meine Teichwasserwerte sind optimal.
Sollte sich das ändern, dann werde ich natürlich mal einen großen TWW machen.
War aber seither nicht nötig.

Danke für Deinen Rat,
werde ihn nach wie vor, gerne im Hinterkopf behalten
Gruß Bine


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (17. Juni 2015)

Wie oft sollte der TWW und wie viel sollte dann ausgetauscht werden?


----------



## Patrick K (17. Juni 2015)

Naja bei deinem Besatz reicht das sicher, ich mit meinen Aquagrunzer muss da etwas mehr Wasser wechseln

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (17. Juni 2015)

Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Wie oft sollte der TWW und wie viel sollte dann ausgetauscht werden?




Ich denke ,liegt ganz ,an deinem Volumen ,an deinem Besatz und an der Menge die du fütterst und natürlich an deiner Filterung

Gruss Obs


----------



## lotta (17. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Naja bei deinem Besatz reicht das sicher, ich mit meinen Aquagrunzer muss da etwas mehr Wasser wechseln
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Drum achte ich ja so sehr auf die:
"konstante Besatzdichte", die geringe Mulmschicht, 
das zeitnahe Entfernen des Laubeintrags und die mögliche Vermeidung von Gammelecken


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (17. Juni 2015)

6000 l
3 koi
15-20 Goldis/Shubunkins
Nicht zählbare Kaulquappen

Filter: 300l Regentonne mit groben und feinen Filtermatten.

Gefüttert wird einmal abends.


----------



## Patrick K (17. Juni 2015)

Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> 6000 l
> 3 koi



ja dann 1500 L die Woche

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (17. Juni 2015)

Echt so viel?
Seit 2 Jahren nie gemacht.
Immer nur beigefüllt.

War demnach jetzt nicht optimal.


----------



## Patrick K (17. Juni 2015)

Deine Fische leben quasi in Pisse

Gruss Patrick


----------



## troll20 (17. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Deine Fische leben quasi in Pisse


und das im Schuhkarton


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (17. Juni 2015)

Komisch...das Wasser ist gar nicht gelb.


Spaß beiseite.
Habe mich bis jetzt echt nicht damit auseinandergesetzt.

Sollte ich mich wohl mal am Wochenende mit befassen.


----------



## lotta (17. Juni 2015)

Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Sollte ich mich wohl mal am Wochenende mit befassen.


 Japp, wäre sicher nicht verkehrt


----------



## steffen.w (18. Juni 2015)

ich habe 13000 liter und 6 koi von 25cm bis 50 cm und mache JEDE woche ca 15% wasserwechsel.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (18. Juni 2015)

Hab verstanden.
TWW steht jetzt ganz oben auf der ToDo Liste.

Und womit hat die Diskussion und die Erkenntnis begonnen?
Mit der Verdunstung.

Wieder was gelernt.

Und dann noch links- oder rechtsdrehende Milchsäurekulturen rein?
Ach ne...war ein anderes Thema, ne Lotta?


----------



## steffen.w (18. Juni 2015)

ja die gehören natürlich mit in den teich  kippe nach jeden wasserwechsel 50 ml auf 1000 liter teichwasser fermentgetreide mit rein.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (18. Juni 2015)

Steffen, mein Kommentar bezog sich auf folgendes Thema:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/milchsäurebakterien-was-ist-denn-da-nun-dran.44482/

Aber bitte bitte bitte...lasst diese Diskussion da wo sie ist.
Nicht das diese auch so aus dem Ruder läuft.


----------



## steffen.w (18. Juni 2015)

okey


----------



## steffen.w (18. Juni 2015)

okey


----------



## jolantha (18. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Nachfüllen ersetzt aber keinen TWW, Nitrit, Nitrat, Phosphat und co.



Werden aber zumindest " verdünnt "


----------



## karsten. (18. Juni 2015)

hallo


VORSICHT
Haarspalterei !

wie man es sieht ..............

wenn bei 100%  10% vom Wasservolumen verdunsten
bleiben in den 90% "Rest" 100% N und P erhalten .
wenn ich 10% Leitungswasser nachfülle erreiche im besten Fall den Status der "Verschmutzung" von vorher
+ den Phoshatanteil aus dem Frischwasser
während die Verschmutzung weiter zunimmt .


wir reden immer nur von Teichen mit Besatz und Fütterung


----------



## steffen.w (18. Juni 2015)

wenn bei mir 10% verdunsten lass ich trotzdem noch 15% wasser ab und füllen dann sozusagen 25% wasser nach. so mach es schon immer.


----------



## Tinky (18. Juni 2015)

Wasser lasse ich nur wöchentlich aus dem Filter ab im Zuge der Putzaktion. Das sind aber keine 200l !

Ich war der Annahme, dass ja der Filter dazu da ist um die Belastung zu reduzieren...
Sollte man also zusätzlich noch einen TWW machen? Wenn ja - ist es dann egal von wo man das Wasser abpumpt oder sollte die Pumpe dann an die tiefste Stelle (weil da vielleicht mehr NO2+3) schlummert als im Flachwasser?


----------



## steffen.w (18. Juni 2015)

also ich habe ein t stück bei mir eingbaut und zwar kurz vor dem uvc klärer wenn ich das wasser ablasse (ca. 1500liter) dann öffne ich kürz den schieber und die teichpumpe pumpt das wasser in die kanalisation habe da einen wasserzähler zwischen dann seh ich ganau wann es gut ist dann den schieber wieder zu und die pumpe pump das wasser wieder ganz normal....dann mach ich einen anderen schieber auf den ich an einer wasserleitung habe und lasse den teich wieder mit leitungswasser voll anschließen kippe ich noch 600ml fermentgetreide in den teich und fertig is alles  das mache ich jetz so schon zwei jahre lang es ist alles bestens...keine kranken kois oder irgendwelche anzeichen davon.


----------



## Patrick K (18. Juni 2015)

Tinky schrieb:


> Ich war der Annahme, dass ja der Filter dazu da ist um die Belastung zu reduzieren...
> Sollte man also zusätzlich noch einen TWW machen? Wenn ja - ist es dann egal von wo man das Wasser abpumpt oder sollte die Pumpe dann an die tiefste Stelle (weil da vielleicht mehr NO2+3) schlummert als im Flachwasser?



Hallo
Der Bio-Filter ist in erster Linie dafür da Fisch giftiges Nitrit in Nitrat umzuwandeln und wenn möglich weiter aufzuspalten. Meiner Meinung nach sollte eine Pumpe immer an der tiefsten Stelle stehen oder absaugen , dann wäre es egal ob man im Filter Wasser ablässt oder sonst irgendwo im Teich......

Gruss Patrick


----------



## steffen.w (18. Juni 2015)

genau, nur ich finde wenn ich die 1500 liter über den schmutzablauf vom filter ablasse dann spüle ich ja die ganzen 'guten' bakkis mit in die kanalisation wo sie ja nicht hingehören...oder liege ich da falsch....versuche so wenig wie möglich den bioteil meines filter zu spülen.


----------



## Patrick K (18. Juni 2015)

steffen.w schrieb:


> über den schmutzablauf



Die Antwort liegt ja schon in deiner Frage , Warum heisst der den so ? Und nicht GUTE BACKIES ABLAUF?

Gruss Patrick


----------



## steffen.w (18. Juni 2015)

war ja auch eher ironisch gemeint


----------



## Patrick K (18. Juni 2015)

Aha, ein ironischer Filter spüler,

 hab ich jetzt hier auch noch nicht gelesen


----------



## Tinky (18. Juni 2015)

Ich habe meine Pumpe nicht an der tiefsten Stelle aus Sicherheitsgründen...man "hat schon Pferde vor der Apotheke kotzen sehen" oder so...
lass mal ein Nachbarskind den CS2 umschubsen oder ein Schlauch flutscht ab warum auch immer...oder der Filter läuft über...damit noch 50cm Wasser im Teich bleiben im worst Case steht die Pumpe halt etwas höher.
Kann die natürlich auch mal runterschubsen und von unten fördern...


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (18. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach sollte eine Pumpe immer an der tiefsten Stelle stehen oder absaugen , dann wäre es egal ob man im Filter Wasser ablässt oder sonst irgendwo im Teich......



Ich habe die Pumpe auf halber Höhe stehen.
Für den Fall, dass irgendwo auf dem Weg zum Filter bzw. zurück in den Teich eine Undichtigkeit entsteht, dass die Fischis nicht auf dem trockenen sitzen.


Oder sehe ich da zu schwarz?
Außerdem könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass sich die Pumpe dann eher mit Dreck zusetzt.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (18. Juni 2015)

Ah... haben wir uns überschnitten Tinky.

;-)


----------



## Patrick K (18. Juni 2015)

Tinky schrieb:


> lass mal ein Nachbarskind den CS2 umschubsen



 bei mir kommen keine Nachbarskinder an den Teich  (Teufel, Teufel),wenn doch schubs ich die einmal in den Teich ,die kommen nie wieder...... 

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (18. Juni 2015)

Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> dass sich die Pumpe dann eher mit Dreck zusetzt.


Ja und genau dieser Dreck soll ja raus aus dem Teich ,wenn sich Dreck im Teich absetzt, hast  du zuwenig Flow im Teich
Gruss Patrick


----------



## steffen.w (18. Juni 2015)

also meine pumpe steht auch nicht an der tiefsten stelle...dannach kommt noch ca. 60 cm bis zum grund...habe meine pumpe auch auf einen kleinen stein stehen damit sie nicht direkt im dreck/schlamm steht.


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (18. Juni 2015)

Patrick, das hört sich logisch an.
Teste ich mal.
Du hast anscheinend keine Sorge, dass du aus Versehen den Teich mal leer pumpst?!?!?


----------



## Patrick K (18. Juni 2015)

ich frag mich gerade warum die ganzen Koi Verückten sich den Bodenablass nicht in 50cm höhe in die Wand tackern ,wenn das so gefährlich ist

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Patrick K (18. Juni 2015)

Teichfreund2011 schrieb:


> Du hast anscheinend keine Sorge, dass du aus Versehen den Teich mal leer pumpst?!?!?


Hahahaha doch ich hab voll die Angst und Sorge , deshalb habe ich mein eigenes System entwickelt


----------



## Tinky (18. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Hahahaha doch ich hab voll die Angst und Sorge , deshalb habe ich mein eigenes System entwickelt



Ist das ein Geheimsystem - oder gibst Du ein paar Hinweise preis?


----------



## Tinky (18. Juni 2015)

Mit dem "Verschmutzen" an tiefster Stelle stimmt schon  -ich öffne meine Pumpe auch alle 1-2 Wochen weil da wieder irgendwelche pflanzen das "Förderrad" blockieren...
erkenne ich immer deutlich daran dass am CS2 kaum Wasser ankommt. Aber nach- und nach gibt sich das ja hoffentlich...sind aber auch zähe Dinger bei manchmal!


----------



## Patrick K (18. Juni 2015)

Tinky schrieb:


> Ist das ein Geheimsystem - oder gibst Du ein paar Hinweise preis?


Nein ist es nicht ,aber wenn man es nicht genau so anwendet funzzt es nicht, so wie es soll und dann gibt es wieder diskusionen , wichtig ist das man den Flow auf den Boden richtet ,so hat man eine turbolente Seite im Teich und eine ruhigere  ,in der ruhigeren setzt sich der Dreck ab und wird angesaugt
das gelochte Ansaugrohr geht im Teich nach oben und hat oben eine Oberflächen Absaugung durch die (wenn der Wasserspiegel absinkt) Luft ins System kann und so den Flow unterbricht
etwa so .....
 
Gruss OBS


----------



## Tinky (18. Juni 2015)

Achso wie so ein High-Tech aus der Raumfahrt 

Ich dachte Du hast einen "Geheimtipp" gegen das versehentliche Leerpumpen oder Kinder am Teich!


----------



## Patrick K (18. Juni 2015)

Tinky schrieb:


> Achso wie so ein High-Tech aus der Raumfahrt



ja , ich denke die Russen habe auch so eine simple Technik

Gruss Obs


----------



## Patrick K (18. Juni 2015)

Tinky schrieb:


> "Geheimtipp" gegen das versehentliche Leerpumpen oder Kinder am Teich!



Absolut *SICHERER* Geheimtip , lasse Kinder *NIE* unbeaufsichtigt an den Teich, nicht mal 10sec.

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tinky (18. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Absolut *SICHERER* Geheimtip , lasse Kinder *NIE* unbeaufsichtigt an den Teich, nicht mal 10sec.
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Ja das versuche ich sowieso zu beherzigen - ABER ich wohne auf nem Dorf... hier kommt es vor, dass Kinder einfach mal "auf Expedition" gehen und durch die Gärten streifen um Kirschen zu klauen, Fische zu gucken usw.
Unser Grundstück ist umzäunt - aber das hält keinen vom Betreten ab wenn er denn will. Und die wissen ganz genau wer wann zur Arbeit ist. Nicht auszudenken wenn da mal einer ertrinkt....


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (18. Juni 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> Absolut *SICHERER* Geheimtip , lasse Kinder *NIE* unbeaufsichtigt an den Teich, nicht mal 10sec.
> 
> Gruss Patrick



Da muss ich kurz einhaken.
Lasse Kinder niemals (!!!!!!) unbeaufsichtigt in der Nähe von Wasser.
Da ist es egal ob es eine Pfütze, ein Planschbecken, Pool oder Teich ist.
Es sind leider tragischerweise schon Kinder in einer Pfütze ertrunken.

Von daher, passt auf die kleinen Hosenscheißer auf. Egal wann, egal wo.


----------



## Tinky (18. Juni 2015)

Ja vor ein paar Tagen wieder...ich glaube in Minden...Kleinkind in Maurerkübel gefallen in dem vielleicht 5cm Wasser waren


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (18. Juni 2015)

Das wäre bei Freunden auch vor Jahren fast passiert.
Kind kopfüber in die Tonne.
Zum Glück haben die anderen Kids direkt geschrien.
Wir waren nur die Ecke rum und hätten das nicht mitbekommen.

Ich habe auch mein Grundstück nur wegen der Nachbarskinder mit einem Zaun versehen.
Sicherungspflicht etc.


----------



## Patrick K (18. Juni 2015)

Tinky schrieb:


> .Kleinkind in Maurerkübel gefallen in dem vielleicht 5cm Wasser waren



Mich fragen sie immer ob ich keine Angst habe , wegen Kinder und dem Koiteich , ich antworte dann immer , "An einem grossen Teich schauen alle nach den Kindern und in der Kleinen Wasserschale ertrinken sie dann" fast alle Unglücke die man so hört passierten in der kleinen Pfütze , weil sich niemand vorstellen kann das die zum grössten Teil gefährlicher sind als die grossen Teiche...



Gruss Patrick


----------



## Tinky (18. Juni 2015)

Ja - die Regentonnen bei mir machen mir auch Sorgen...nicht unbedingt bei meinem Sohn..aber eben bei Besuch oder Kindern, die ohne unser Wissen da rumstrohmern...


----------



## Patrick K (18. Juni 2015)

Tinky schrieb:


> die Regentonnen



Deckel drauf und von der Seite ein paar Spax rein, fertig , die wollen doch heut zu Tage nichts mehr arbeiten , also eine sichere Sache und jetzt wegen dem Thema ,auch keine verdunstung mehr

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Teichfreund2011 (19. Juni 2015)

Leider heute wieder eine traurige Nachricht zum gestrigen Thema Kinder am Wasser:
http://www.bild.de/regional/berlin/...rbt-nach-sturz-in-den-pool-41421176.bild.html


----------

